# Brodie....having fun at Rainbow Bridge



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Brodie. 

What a long good life he had with you. 

Run free Brodie


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beauty and has a beautiful resting place. I wish you peace.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I was thinking about you and Brodie just the other day. You gave him a wonderful life and I know that he'll be smiling down on you all. 

Sending you a hug, sixteen years is a long golden life but still not long enough for us, if only they could be with us forever.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your boy was beautiful, he had such a noble expression.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Brodie. 16 years is a special gift, having that much time. He was given a great life and left behind 16 years off great memories no one can ever takee from you. May his soul soar high above the ocean breeze where he rests.

Godspeed to Brodie


dlm ny country


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Brodie. What a blessing to have him for 16 years, but I know it is still not long enough. Hugs


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I can imagine how many special memories you have after 16 years together. The black and white photo of Brodie is beautiful.


----------

